# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] If concatenate and/or?

## Jahzeal

Hi Guys

Need to draw on your expertise yet again.  I'm trying to do a CONCATENATE IF statement but keep getting a False returned instead of blank cell.  The formula I've written looks something like this... 

=IF(A1<>"",CONCATENATE("DDAD",TEXT(TODAY(),"yyyymmdd"),TEXT(ROW()-1,"-00")))

How do I conclude with the else blank statement  :Confused: 

I know its probably not the best way to write the formula so if you have a better way please feel free to indulge yourself.

----------


## martindwilson

=IF(A1<>"",CONCATENATE("DDAD",TEXT(TODAY(),"yyyymmdd"),TEXT(ROW()-1,"-00")),"")

----------


## Jahzeal

> =IF(A1<>"",CONCATENATE("DDAD",TEXT(TODAY(),"yyyymmdd"),TEXT(ROW()-1,"-00")),"")



Worked a treat guru, thanks!

----------

